# Top installer in the southeast



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm looking for the best.....I just don't have the time or the facility and some of the skills to do my truck the way I really want it. I've let a local shop (one i use to work at) already do a few things and haven't been satisfied so I'm looking outside of my area. I guess the areas really would be within a 500 mile radius of Central Mississippi. Birmingham, Memphis, Nashville, Knoxville, Shreveport maybe, Gulf coast, Mobile and even New Orleans and of course anything in between. The biggest part of the wiring is mostly done. I'm changing everything to Hertz and need to fab a box and the amp rack. Also going active this go around. Anyway if you have a shop or you know of a shop that's good please let me know. I want this right!!

Thanks


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Audio X. Florence, AL. But you have to wait until we are done with my car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Audio X.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Erin is this who u mentioned during our txt?


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha I didnt see the "my car" comment the first time. Sounds like me......haha


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

JJDu4 said:


> Erin is this who u mentioned during our txt?


Yep.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are willing to go to the Nashville area try Steve McIntyre aka Customtronics on the forum.


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Great folks have already been named, but I would like to add Elite Audio in Spartanburg, SC to the list.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

U can ship it here and have the conglomerate of part time fabricators work on it.
Me, Chris Ott and Dwayne Blackwood

But I would have you switch to HAT


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

redgst97 said:


> Great folks have already been named, but I would like to add Elite Audio in Spartanburg, SC to the list.


I would def make the trip to Elite! They do amazing work, and the owner, Joe, is a great guy to deal with, very fair and honest!!! And this is a compliment coming all the way from Boise, Idaho. Lol that should stand for something!!!


----------



## lopezel (Aug 3, 2009)

I live in Spartanburg and have heard good things about Elite as well. My only personal experience with them was positive. They did a simple HU and sub install in my old 99 Acura Integra.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Todd Crowder 

TC Audio

Benton Arkansas

He will pick up

TC Audio

Gallery - Category: Cars

FEATURES


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

great info guys......thanks for all the posts and if there's anyone else to add please do as I'm still looking at all this.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bump.....still interested in seeing if there's someone maybe a little closer but I'm not knocking the others out. Just wanna get all my options. Thanks again for all the great recommendations above and I'll def be contacting a few of them


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well guys I appreciate all the great referrals that everyone provided. There were alot of of talented people mentioned in this thread. My first contact was with Steve Cook of AudioX in Florence, AL. He had come up in a couple of PMs as well as being mentioned in this thread. My goal was to talk to him and basically judge him on how he handled our conversation then proceed to the next step. The next step was to plan further with him or try the next referred shop or installer. Well I'm happy to say that Steve was just what I was looking for and knew exactly what I had in mind to do to the truck. Anyway I hate none of the other guys got a chance at the install and I'm sure all would have done an excellent job as well it's just that's Steve handled the call very well and after our conversation I felt that there was no need to look any further as I had found my man. Anyway he's an awesome installer and a very, very talented individual and I thought some of you may like to follow the build so here's the link!! 


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ther-audio-x-sq-build-new-chevy-crew-cab.html




Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------

